# DUPLICATE Swollen face.. bring him in now?



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

My 12 weeks old face is swollen. On the left side of his nose. I think its just happened. I'm not sure if you can tell from the picture. Should I bring him in tonight? Or this can wait until tomorrow? I called the vet at emergency clinic and he said its consider emergency if he has a hard time breathing. I don't think he does but I'm not sure. He has been very lethargic all day today though.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would if I were you. Not worth risking it.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would say yes take him in, why chance it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet or the E-Vet. don't gamble with your pup's health.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you were the OP you would do whatever the OP is doing, yes or no?
if you did something different you wouldn't be the OP but i understand
what you're trying to say. lol.



GatorDog said:


> I would if I were you. Not worth risking it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lethargic in a 12 week old puppy is not good. Take him in.

Why might there be swelling? 

1. An allergic reaction to food, vaccines, cleaning materials, non-edible item ingested, insect/arachnid/reptile/amphibian bite -- not sure where you are located but, he could have been a bit too nosy with some other life-form.

2. He injured himself. 

One of these is a form of poisoning and the other is an injury that has caused enough damage to not only swell up, but also to make him lethargic. 

Maybe their are other causes, my girl got stung by a bee and it looked like that. But she was an adult at the time. I don't mess around waiting when taking puppies in. 

If your pup has been vaccinated recently, you need to make sure your vet knows that this is a possibility so that you can have benedryl or something on hand in the case of swelling.


----------

